# The First United Church of Slot Cars



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

is now forming. please join me in establishing a central location for hosting national and regional events. all i need is 100 hobby talk members to contribute $1000, or 1000 hobby talk members to contribute $149. i offer my serives as caretaker of the facility  

thank you. this message in not intended to offend anyones religious beleifs. but just image how many slot car tracks this would hold. and for organized racing, no more staying in a hotel. 


 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=020&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=300060230533&rd=1&rd=1 

i dont understand why the link does not work. check out Ebay Item number: 300060230533


----------



## hocomp (Dec 8, 2005)

Stop apologizing. People have the right to be offended and can suck it up like everyone else. :thumbsup:

The check's in the mail... :tongue:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Hallelujah!!!!! Amen!!!!

Here's a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300060230533


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

You couldn't even by the land where I live for that price, let alone a 6,000 sf structure that appears to be in great shape. You could turn it into anything and have room for lots of slots. Hi speed oval, road course (Katz Spa Ring), dirt tracks, drag strips, etc.
LET's GO FOR IT.
Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

heres the place we are looking to buy. 10,000 sf. 4 units, 1 (to be) slot car store.
$140,000.
our house would be a 10 bedroom joint over the rented out lawyers office on the corner, and the building next to it is a 3 bedroom rented apartment with the "slot car store" on the ground level.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

When I retired I thought of opening a slot place out here. Other than the local Hobbytown USA there's no slot racing between Bakersfield and Stockton. But after checking into what several routes tracks would cost, (one each oval and road course in HO and 1/32), plus insurance it was going to take all my life savings to operate for the first 18 months. If after that I could have made a profit I may have tried it, but Hobbytown barely makes the margin on their 1/32 sales as it is. R/C is really big out here, but most is nitro and running gas cars indoors wasn't my ideal business. As it is, there's enough private tracks to get some decent racing locally.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

T-jetjim said:


> You couldn't even by the land where I live for that price, let alone a 6,000 sf structure that appears to be in great shape. You could turn it into anything and have room for lots of slots. Hi speed oval, road course (Katz Spa Ring), dirt tracks, drag strips, etc.
> LET's GO FOR IT.
> Jim


Know what you mean Tjet. My measly 2.5 acres cost $130K back in 01. That would make a nice candidate for renovation into one big house. I could see me telling my wife , guess what I won this on ebay. Hello divorce court.  rr


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Mike, I'm in for half buddy! Now I just need to convince the wife that a move to Oklahoma is the right thing for the family. =)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmm sounds tax exempt to me. In slots we trust. The hot arm, straight chassis, and some decent coast. Maybe we can harness the lightening bolt that strikes us down as a free source of track power. The hail of fire and brimstone could be used to heat the building like they do in iceland. We could use those who were turned into a pillar of salt to season our snacks. Now I'm off for the obligatory Hail Marys. Politically incorrect with tongue in cheek. BH


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Bill,
Lightening not a reliable source of electricity, had to go back to wall werts. Besides the bright flashes have made my eyes look like Marty Feldman's!

Frau Blucher

(horses whinnie)


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

LOL.....it's FAHNKENSTEEN!

"what hump"?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dang I love that movie!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't decide, Young Frankenstein, Blazzing Saddles? Hmmm. Both had some hilarious lines. Still LMAO when I put one of these discs on. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Know what you mean Tjet. My measly 2.5 acres cost $130K back in 01.


You can't even buy a house on a 1/4 acre for 130K in NJ, it would run you close to 350K-400K. A house on 2.5 acres would run in the millions


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hey RR, Bummper said Wall Warts*



bumpercar88 said:


> Bill,
> Lightening not a reliable source of electricity, had to go back to wall werts.........
> I'm easily entertained. Even the words Wall Wart makes me LMAO. "Had to go back to Wall Warts" (Wallmart), is something I do on a regular basis! Picture in your head a near 50, old slot fart clawing through the giant box of hot wheels like an old lady at a " whites sale". Pushing lil' kids out'a my way, "I was here first!"  Wallwarts is the closest, cheapest source of Hot Wheels donor parts, unless you count my grandson Jimmy and he cried when he found that gramps had kyped the powerplant out of his 32 duece ratrod. Heck the lil'bugger has about a zillion cars all in different conditions. I honestly thought he'd never notice! Guess I've trained him well. So now it's back to Wallwarts or nothing. I brought myself back into Jimmy's favor by building him a fleet of smash up derby t-jet culls.  BTW have you seen Scavenger Hunt? Another LYAO flick I'd put up there With BS & YF, albeit from the modern genre. It comes to mind every time I go back to Wallwarts for a frenzied dig through the giant pallet of Hotwheels. There's been talk amongst the family of an intervention, and angry Hot Wheels collectors from the village pounding at the castle door. They'll have to catch me first. Yarghhh! BH


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hey RR, Bummper said Wall Warts*



bumpercar88 said:


> Bill,
> Lightening not a reliable source of electricity, had to go back to wall werts.........
> I'm easily entertained. Even the words Wall Wart makes me LMAO. "Had to go back to Wall Warts" (Wallmart), is something I do on a regular basis! Picture in your head a near 50, old slot fart clawing through the giant box of hot wheels like an old lady at a " whites sale". Pushing lil' kids out'a my way, "I was here first!"  Wallwarts is the closest, cheapest source of Hot Wheels donor parts, unless you count my grandson Jimmy. He cried when he found that gramps had kyped the powerplant out of his 32 duece ratrod. Heck the lil'bugger has about a zillion cars all in different conditions. I honestly thought he'd never notice! Guess I've trained him well. So now it's "back to Wallwarts" or nothing. I brought myself back into Jimmy's favor by building him a fleet of smash up derby t-jet culls.  BTW have you seen Scavenger Hunt? Another LYAO flick I'd put up there With BS & YF, albeit from the modern genre. It comes to mind every time I go back to Wallwarts for a frenzied dig through the giant pallet of Hotwheels. There's been talk amongst the family of an intervention, and angry Hot Wheels collectors from the village pounding at the castle door. They'll have to catch me first. Yarghhh! BH. Doh! Forgot about "Rat Race" another one of my favorite gutbusters.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm a convert! "In Slots We Trust" indeed! Anyone got a handy logo or anything? :thumbsup:


----------

